# Sample Collections Open



## buck1973 (Jul 9, 2019)

I will b openin sample collections soon but b4, what do you guys wanna see tested?
 here is  the  feedback I have thus far..
Wats yr  thoughts and wat is  hottt


Isovet, Sciroxx, IPG, Toraxx, Goldline, Samson and Gear Depot.


----------



## thinman (Jul 9, 2019)

Pehlwan-Pharma


----------



## quadlife (Jul 9, 2019)

Vicon


----------



## demons (Jul 9, 2019)

I second gold line..


----------



## demons (Jul 9, 2019)

buck you mentioned, Sciroxx, I'd like to see some tests on their Pharmaca line, also it would be nice to see some Blue Diamond gear tested as well....

Let us know when you'd like donations sent.


----------



## Smack (Jul 9, 2019)

I would love to see some different TREST vials get tested

PS - I will actually be making a donation soon


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 10, 2019)

OK who has wat  hit me up in a PM  and we can vary from the list some...
Thanks


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 10, 2019)

We are also still looking for a sealed ARL Tren sample (local).
A non-official result thread had to be removed the other day but we have been inquiring for a local sample for a couple of rounds now.


----------



## Wordomr (Jul 10, 2019)

Motorboat


----------



## db2 (Jul 10, 2019)

Pehlwan, goldline and geardepot.


----------



## chooch69 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wor***r said:


> Motorboat



motorboat and monster.


----------



## dnab87 (Jul 10, 2019)

Goldline, motor boat, monster, sciroxx. 

UA tested out 100% .. I’d like to see if they’re consistent.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 11, 2019)

dnab87 said:


> UA tested out 100% .. I’d like to see if they’re consistent.



United Anabolics and GearPro offer the same BioTech products, just different locations.
All testing results from both have always been consistent.


----------



## samson516 (Jul 12, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> OK who has wat  hit me up in a PM  and we can vary from the list some...
> Thanks



Sent you a PM with my list of stuff I can send in


----------



## Wordomr (Jul 19, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> OK who has wat  hit me up in a PM  and we can vary from the list some...
> Thanks



PM sent


----------



## scoobs88 (Jul 22, 2019)

Samson would be intriguing.  They've been around a long time and can't say I've ever seen anything tested on them.


----------



## demons (Jul 23, 2019)

I agree hopefully someone has some of their gear to donate for testing



scoobs88 said:


> Samson would be intriguing.  They've been around a long time and can't say I've ever seen anything tested on them.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 24, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## problem (Jul 25, 2019)

goldline, phelwen, PSL, prokor, motorboat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 31, 2019)

problem said:


> goldline, phelwen, PSL, prokor, motorboat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There have been several that have mentioned Goldline lately.
Also Phelwen and Prokor have yet to be tested before.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 31, 2019)

scoobs88 said:


> Samson would be intriguing.  They've been around a long time and can't say I've ever seen anything tested on them.



We have tried to have them tested on a few rounds.
No one has followed through with samples as of yet.


----------



## oldie59 (Aug 1, 2019)

I sent buck a PM about donating Prokor product.


----------



## Burkawitz (Aug 5, 2019)

Pehlwan-Pharma
ISOVet 

I have products for both and will donate. Plus I’ll give a cash donation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Once buck gets with everyone we can see what list of samples we're looking at...But will be good to see if we can get a lot of samples in for this round!


----------



## oldie59 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank's buck all set bro.


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 6, 2019)

I will put a  list  of  wat  I   have  soon


----------



## knight9 (Aug 6, 2019)

I'd love to see goldline primo200 tested. Also several companies trest and var.
Keep up the great work.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldie59 (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks buck for all the work you and the others put in for this.






buck1973 said:


> I will put a  list  of  wat  I   have  soon


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 9, 2019)

knight9 said:


> I'd love to see goldline primo200 tested. Also several companies trest and var.
> Keep up the great work.



Knight, do you have any of those on hand to donate towards testing?
Primo is always one of the best to test!


----------



## knight9 (Aug 9, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Knight, do you have any of those on hand to donate towards testing?
> Primo is always one of the best to test!


I do not unfortunately. My lab rats are about to try three of his other products.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 9, 2019)

knight9 said:


> I do not unfortunately. My lab rats are about to try three of his other products.



If you see anyone in any of his threads willing to donate ask them to contact buck.
Thanks.


----------



## demons (Aug 9, 2019)

I send buck several goldline products including primo 200



AnaSCI said:


> If you see anyone in any of his threads willing to donate ask them to contact buck.
> Thanks.


----------



## oldie59 (Aug 9, 2019)

Very nice bro.:headbang:





demons said:


> I send buck several goldline products including primo 200


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 11, 2019)

Here is  wat we  were lookin for  and  still  am   and  here is   wat I  got  thus  far


Isovet, Sciroxx, IPG, Toraxx, Goldline, Samson and Gear Depot.

Sciroxx
 EQ 400
DHB 100

Goldline
Primo e 200
trest 100
Shred; Tren Ace 75 Mast P 75, Test A 75
Sus 250

Kaballero
 Test C 200

Vicon
 Sus 250 Deca 100 Iso 60 Phen 60 Prop 30
Tren E 200
Tren A 100

Toraxx
Mast Blend P 100 E 100
Test Blend C 200 E 200 

Pehlwan 
Test E 250
Eq 250

Pro Kor
Ment 100 (Trestolone Ace)

Gear Pro
Bio Tech
Primo E 100

Gear Pro
Abbott Export
Super Tren E 100 A 50

You  Guys  will have to  fill in  the  sponsors these came from as I asked.


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 11, 2019)

Bio Tech
Primo E 100

Abbott Export
Super Tren E 100 A 50

Came from GearPro not Gear Depot...  just to clarify... sorry for any miscommunication and error on my side.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 11, 2019)

Wish I had an extra T400 from GearPro, i'd love to see how it tested out....guess my post is meaningless, lol. 

Great list btw!


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 12, 2019)

I may have one to donate if Buck is interested in testing it too.


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 13, 2019)

lycan Venom said:


> Bio Tech
> Primo E 100
> 
> Abbott Export
> ...





MR. BMJ said:


> Wish I had an extra T400 from GearPro, i'd love to see how it tested out....guess my post is meaningless, lol.
> 
> Great list btw!





lycan Venom said:


> I may have one to donate if Buck is interested in testing it too.



All good samples to test!


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 13, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> Here is  wat we  were lookin for  and  still  am   and  here is   wat I  got  thus  far
> 
> 
> Isovet, Sciroxx, IPG, Toraxx, Goldline, Samson and Gear Depot.
> ...



Good line up.


----------



## Burkawitz (Aug 14, 2019)

Ok Buck, sending out 2 samples today; 

Pehlwan Test E 250
ISOVet - Tren A 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Burkawitz (Aug 15, 2019)

Burkawitz said:


> Ok Buck, sending out 2 samples today;
> 
> Pehlwan Test E 250
> ISOVet - Tren A 100
> ...


----------



## bigswoll (Aug 16, 2019)

Any IPGear going to get tested?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 17, 2019)

I can send in a TS-400 bottle still in the box with shrink wrap if needed. I actually have 1 left, in addition to the one i'm using now. Guess I should check my stash more often. It was obtained at the beginning of summer from GearPro. I sent buck the batch# etc.


----------



## Burkawitz (Aug 25, 2019)

What’s the word with the testing? Sent vials to Buck and haven’t heard a mouse in this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 25, 2019)

I have not spoken to buck.
He is always working so I'm sure he's taking care of things.
Remember though there is still the shipping process and dealing with Customs.


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 25, 2019)

Burkawitz said:


> What’s the word with the testing? Sent vials to Buck and haven’t heard a mouse in this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



word is still collectin
I would like to see  a  fee more things  from the  list


----------



## Massmonster32 (Aug 25, 2019)

Buck I have some Hupharma Sus250 I can send you if you want. MM


----------



## Burkawitz (Aug 26, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> word is still collectin
> 
> I would like to see  a  fee more things  from the  list





Can you update the list of all products still needed as new stuff comes in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 26, 2019)

Isovet, Sciroxx, IPG, Toraxx, Goldline, Samson and Gear Depot.

Sciroxx
EQ 400
DHB 100

Goldline
Primo e 200
trest 100
Shred; Tren Ace 75 Mast P 75, Test A 75
Sus 250

Kaballero
Test C 200

Vicon
Sus 250 Deca 100 Iso 60 Phen 60 Prop 30
Tren E 200
Tren A 100

Toraxx
Mast Blend P 100 E 100
Test Blend C 200 E 200 

Pehlwan 
Test E 250
Eq 250

Pro Kor
Ment 100 (Trestolone Ace)

Gear Pro
Bio Tech
Primo E 100

Gear Pro
Abbott Export
Super Tren E 100 A 50

ISOvet
Tren A 100
Test 400 E,150 C, 150 Prop 100

Direct
Mast E 200
Primo 100
Deca 250
Cyp 250


----------



## johnnythunders (Aug 29, 2019)

awesome list!  I'll definitely be donating in some way this round either funds or product.  Whichever is most helpful.  Buck, YGM


----------



## knight9 (Aug 30, 2019)

I would be willing to donate a Gearmazon Trest E and a Sciroxx Supercrin40(superdrol). Please let me know if you'd accept this contribution this round.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## northface384 (Sep 1, 2019)

Would love to is the Trest E done.


----------



## northface384 (Sep 1, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> Isovet, Sciroxx, IPG, Toraxx, Goldline, Samson and Gear Depot.
> 
> Sciroxx
> EQ 400
> ...



Are these what is going to be tested or what you are looking to be donated for testing?


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 1, 2019)

northface384 said:


> Are these what is going to be tested or what you are looking to be donated for testing?



Those are the samples already in hand.


----------



## Billfishn (Sep 4, 2019)

I have gold line primo 200 and sust 250 I can send


----------



## Champ4790 (Sep 5, 2019)

Any word when testing will be done?  Really curious to see results on directs gear


----------



## JasonG (Sep 6, 2019)

I can send Goldline test e 250. Do you need a partial or unopened one?


----------



## knight9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Nevermind edited

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IsoVet (Sep 7, 2019)

Burkawitz said:


> Burkawitz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Buck, sending out 2 samples today;
> ...


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 7, 2019)

Burkawitz said:


> Ok Buck, sending out 2 samples today


 

Pehlwan Test E 250
ISOVet - Tren A 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Check PM for information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



IsoVet said:


> *Im glad you sent in the tren A.... I know you told in an email you were going to send some items from you order in for testing*... i changed suppliers on the tren and im looking forward to seeing the results... i oversee everything in production personally... so i know its spot on... but with the procedure in the place for the testing ... Im looking forward to seeing the results... this should be interesting....




IV did he tell you before you sent the product?


----------



## 1977_Corvette (Sep 7, 2019)

IsoVet said:


> Burkawitz said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad you sent in the tren A.... *I know you told in an email you were going to send some items from you order in for testing*... i changed suppliers on the tren and im looking forward to seeing the results... i oversee everything in production personally... so i know its spot on... but with the procedure in the place for the testing ... Im looking forward to seeing the results... this should be interesting....
> ...


----------



## jdup2019 (Sep 10, 2019)

1977_Corvette said:


> IsoVet said:
> 
> 
> > Dosent this defeat the entire purpose of this testing?
> ...


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 10, 2019)

jdup2019 said:


> 1977_Corvette said:
> 
> 
> > He's just thanking the guy who purchased from him for sending in samples.  Isovet is not implying he told that guy to send them in.  From what i can tell he sent an email to Isovet letting him know he sent in some samples.  I dont see that as a big deal.  i would have done the same if i bought from a supplier and were sending samples in.
> ...


----------



## Burkawitz (Sep 10, 2019)

I’m unsure if I told him before or after I place my order, but never the less he doesn’t know who I am as we ARE NOT using board names when making purchases. Additionally I used a buddies name and addy to get my items. I wouldn’t intentionally do something to jeopardize the testing procedures. I to want to make sure the sponsors are on the up and up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 10, 2019)

Burkawitz said:


> I’m unsure if I told him before or after I place my order, but never the less he doesn’t know who I am as we ARE NOT using board names when making purchases. Additionally I used a buddies name and addy to get my items. I wouldn’t intentionally do something to jeopardize the testing procedures. I to want to make sure the sponsors are on the up and up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Here is the  fear and the possible advantage
If someone  knows they are bein tested they will send there very best if there is such a  thing. 
others can and will say they were at a advantage and it was unfair 
Boo f'ing whoo thats how the story goes. 

We test reg samples from ordinary members
Wat is in real circulation


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 11, 2019)

Burkawitz said:


> I’m unsure if I told him before or after I place my order, but never the less he doesn’t know who I am as we ARE NOT using board names when making purchases. Additionally I used a buddies name and addy to get my items. I wouldn’t intentionally do something to jeopardize the testing procedures. I to want to make sure the sponsors are on the up and up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I'm not saying you did anything intentionally BUT if you did happen to mention to him, at the time of ordering, that you're going to sent the Tren A in for testing, then IV (or any Sponsor) could then send you a stronger product than what they might be selling.

To be clear, I'm not accusing IV of anything.  I'm just making sure that the testing stays on the up and up.  For anyone planning to work with buck and the testing here, do not let the Sponsor know that you're sending anything in for testing.  We want to be sure that we're testing the same product that is going out to the masses!


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 11, 2019)

I have all we  need  this  round  as far as samples  so this collection is  closed.
  I will  try  and  prep  this week end  and  add some  pics  and a  list of  wat is goin.


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 16, 2019)

here is what i have to test
there are a few more on the way so i will hold it open for those.

 Sciroxx
EQ 400
DHB 100
Methyldronolone 40

Goldline
Primo e 200
trest 100
Shred; Tren Ace 75 Mast P 75, Test A 75
Sus 250

Gear Depot
Kaballero
Test C 200

Vicon
Sus 250 Deca 100 Iso 60 Phen 60 Prop 30
Tren E 200
Tren A 100

Toraxx
Mast Blend P 100 E 100
Test Blend C 200 E 200

Pehlwan
Test E 250
Eq 250

Pro Kor
Ment 100 (Trestolone Ace)

Gear Pro
Bio Tech
Primo E 100

Gear Pro
Abbott Export
Super Tren E 100 A 50

ISOvet
Tren A 100
Test 400 E,150 C, 150 Prop 100
Test E 300
Deca 200
Test C and E 150
Mast E 100

Direct
Mast E 200
Primo 100
Deca 250
Cyp 250

Hutech Labs 
Tren E 200

Auctus 
Deca 300
Sus 75/Pro  100/C  100 /E  125/ Deca

Geno Retests
Tren A 100
NPP 100
Deca 300
Mast P 100
Test P 100
Primo E 100
Oxandrolone 20  These are tabs

Gearmazon
Trest E 100

 Guys that donated make sure I have the Sponsor correct if one is needed 
As I said i will add a  few more and  should see the Lab  in a week or  so


----------



## cobraforce (Sep 16, 2019)

Im interested in if Has anyone ever tested raws from anabolic-hormones.com  I believe it is abboo on bop.com


----------



## cobraforce (Sep 16, 2019)

What about any powder suppliers? I have some from a supplier off of BOP  anabolic-hormones.com  also known as abboo on Bop and professionalmuscle.com


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 16, 2019)

cobraforce said:


> What about any powder suppliers? I have some from a supplier off of BOP  anabolic-hormones.com  also known as abboo on Bop and professionalmuscle.com



If you make a $25 minimum donation, which keeps this going, or get 50 quality posts, you'll gain access to the test results.  Raws have been tested.  Just remember, all of the AnaSci test results stay on this forum!  Any results from here posted anywhere else or given to someone who isn't qualified to view them, will result in a permanent ban.

Contact buck1973 to make a minimum donation of $25 and help keep the testing going!!


----------



## cobraforce (Sep 16, 2019)

I understand that bro the results just for my info I'd never share anywhere else I'm faithful


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 17, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> here is what i have to test
> there are a few more on the way so i will hold it open for those.
> 
> Sciroxx
> ...



Big line up there.
Should make for a good round of testing!


----------



## epoxy (Sep 19, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Big line up there.
> Should make for a good round of testing!



what's the timeline for getting all these results back?


----------



## epoxy (Sep 19, 2019)

epoxy said:


> what's the timeline for getting all these results back?



Whoops I should learn to read better - my mistake.  Looks like next week?


----------



## db2 (Sep 20, 2019)

Kabalerro test cyp is from geardepot.


----------



## oldie59 (Sep 22, 2019)

That is correct buck.

ProKor
Ment 100 (Trestolone Ace)


----------



## knight9 (Sep 22, 2019)

Should also have Sciroxx Superdrol and Gearmazon Trest E by now for testing!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 22, 2019)

knight9 said:


> Should also have Sciroxx Superdrol and Gearmazon Trest E by now for testing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



got  it
 that Sciroxx label is  way under par, hard to even read it  i was just goin to  write a mail makin sure it came from him


----------



## knight9 (Sep 22, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> got  it
> 
> that Sciroxx label is  way under par, hard to even read it  i was just goin to  write a mail makin sure it came from him


Unsure of exactly what you mean since I have nothing to compare it to.

This is from the Viking debacle. Viking had the best superdrol since sliced bread..
Then he went silent and his guy allegedly got busted at the post office-asleep in his car and on pills or something.
Over a month later, Viking made good with all the orders via help from Sciroxx. This has been confirmed to me by Sciroxx and long story less long, no one got the original nectar that was Vikings original formula. 
Sciroxx came to the rescue for Vikings outstanding orders. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOOSE1 (Sep 23, 2019)

I have Pehlwan Primo, Deca, Var, and Dbol, I could donate one or two if your interested


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 23, 2019)

knight9 said:


> Unsure of exactly what you mean since I have nothing to compare it to.
> 
> This is from the Viking debacle. Viking had the best superdrol since sliced bread..
> Then he went silent and his guy allegedly got busted at the post office-asleep in his car and on pills or something.
> ...



Knight, so these are a few years old and not recent?


----------



## knight9 (Sep 23, 2019)

A few? C'mon man why would you say that? Not only is it flat out an exaggeration but its false. It's less than a year...in fact right at 11 months. Maybe you poorly worded that off the cuff, because I dont know how someone could have that much of a skewed perception of time.
What is the issue since Sciroxx is still around and it's his superdrol? There shouldnt be one.

I have CBL stuff i wanted tested..but the dude is long gone so that's inappropriate product for this group venture I would think.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 23, 2019)

Jesus, calm your ass down, it was just a question. Okay, I was off by a year (seemed longer), I don't have no issues with Sciroxx...but if it's already been a year, it will be interesting to see if testing this batch is even relevant any longer, since newer batches are now in production. Either way, I welcome your sample or a newer one tested.


----------



## knight9 (Sep 23, 2019)

MR. BMJ said:


> Jesus, calm your ass down, it was just a question. Okay, I was off by a year (seemed longer), I don't have no issues with Sciroxx...but if it's already been a year, it will be interesting to see if testing this batch is even relevant any longer, since newer batches are now in production. Either way, I welcome your sample or a newer one tested.


A few yrs would seem to me to be 3 or more. You were off by a wide margin and I took it as sounding like the donation was unworthy. This is scirxxx 40mg supercrinn. It's the same stuff he has been selling and he has only more recently talked about Mike Arnold testing a 50mg version or producing one. I dont really see the matter as long as the source is still around - especially when the product is still offered.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 23, 2019)

knight9 said:


> A few yrs would seem to me to be 3 or more. You were off by a wide margin and I took it as sounding like the donation was unworthy. This is scirxxx 40mg supercrinn. It's the same stuff he has been selling and he has only more recently talked about Mike Arnold testing a 50mg version or producing one. I dont really see the matter as long as the source is still around - especially when the product is still offered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Mkay, Knight:headbang: I look forward to your sample getting tested, regardless. Few for me = 2...so off by 1. Anyway. Thanks for your sample(s)


----------



## knight9 (Sep 23, 2019)

C'mon bro. A couple is 2 and a few is not a couple. Sorry for my freak out lol...known you forever bro since afboard and maybe even bolex.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 23, 2019)

knight9 said:


> It's less than a year...in fact right at 11 months.



Rules of the testing project set up by buck1973 and rAJJIN has always been "products in current circulation".
MrBMJ question regarding the sample(s) in question were reasonable.

Can anyone confirm Sciroxx is still using this specific brewer?
I will stress again to anyone wanting their own stockpiles tested => You are free to contact buck1973 to have samples included during the rounds but testing funds cannot be used towards those, those must be paid for by the member.


----------



## K1 (Sep 25, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> here is what i have to test
> there are a few more on the way so i will hold it open for those.
> 
> Sciroxx
> ...



Looking forward to this round...Thanks to buck for handling things, don't know too many that would put in the time he has for this!


----------



## northface384 (Sep 25, 2019)

I have some 10mg Halo from Direct if anyone is interested in having that tested


----------



## montego (Sep 27, 2019)

Would be nice to see some test e/c tested every round.


----------



## jdup2019 (Sep 28, 2019)

montego said:


> Would be nice to see some test e/c tested every round.



I myself dont care to see test on the list of products being analyzed.  these days i take 250mg shot test cyp and go to lab after 5-6 days to have blood drawn and if my levels aren't around 1200 than its garbage.  i wont name a few sponsors who i tested and levels were 600-800.  you can be sure if they cant make properly dosed test than i aint buying anything else from them.


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 28, 2019)

montego said:


> Would be nice to see some test e/c tested every round.



looks like this time  10 samples are Test or a blend with test in it 
I cant think of a time we didnt have several test samples tested...


----------



## jdup2019 (Sep 28, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> looks like this time  10 samples are Test or a blend with test in it
> I cant think of a time we didnt have several test samples tested...



Yeah i like seeing the blends tested.  most blends tend to fail and its disappointing.  but when you see sponsors have these blends tested and its on point you know those are the ones that really care about doing it right


----------



## epoxy (Sep 28, 2019)

did the results come back on these yet


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 28, 2019)

epoxy said:


> did the results come back on these yet



C'mon man, make a $25 minimum donation and find out!  Otherwise you have no way of knowing.


----------



## samson516 (Sep 30, 2019)

I sent some samples to Buck a few months ago so definitely looking forward to seeing the results of this next round!  Especially since one of sponsors I sent is having some some "issues" lately!


----------



## FrancisK (Sep 30, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Rules of the testing project set up by buck1973 and rAJJIN has always been "products in current circulation".
> MrBMJ question regarding the sample(s) in question were reasonable.
> 
> Can anyone confirm Sciroxx is still using this specific brewer?
> I will stress again to anyone wanting their own stockpiles tested => You are free to contact buck1973 to have samples included during the rounds but testing funds cannot be used towards those, those must be paid for by the member.



I have recently received sciroxx Sdrol if that is what you guys are looking for, along with Var and one of his test blends.....


----------



## knight9 (Oct 1, 2019)

FrancisK said:


> I have recently received sciroxx Sdrol if that is what you guys are looking for, along with Var and one of his test blends.....


Theres no reason what I submitted isnt acceptable.  I have private messages from the horse's mouth that these were supplied by Sciroxx to help Viking in the past calendar year.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Oct 1, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Rules of the testing project set up by buck1973 and rAJJIN has always been "products in current circulation".






knight9 said:


> Theres no reason what I submitted isnt acceptable.






sciroxx said:


> I have to say this is a very old batch, first batch we made with SD, made more then 20 months ago



That batch is not currently in circulation, so let's move on.  There's still plenty of products to test!


----------



## knight9 (Oct 1, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> That batch is not currently in circulation, so let's move on.  There's still plenty of products to test!


My sample has already been in tester's hands for weeks and it's from a sponsor that is currently selling the same product...albeit different batch.

Let's be honest here..we cant differentiate or confirm when one batch ends and another begins on here with certainty. I (and others) who got the same product want to know how it tests.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 1, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> That batch is not currently in circulation, so let's move on.  There's still plenty of products to test!





knight9 said:


> My sample has already been in tester's hands for weeks and it's from a sponsor that is currently selling the same product...albeit different batch.
> 
> Let's be honest here..we cant differentiate or confirm when one batch ends and another begins on here with certainty. I (and others) who got the same product want to know how it tests.



The samples have already been sent in for testing this round.
But future samples must be within the required time frames.


----------



## car09013 (Oct 1, 2019)

Any ETA of results from this round of samples?


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 6, 2019)

Lab has the samples and is processin them. 

one sample vial was broken in transport the lab said he was able to pick enuff of the oil up and transfer it to another vial


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Oct 6, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> Lab has the samples and is processin them.
> 
> 
> 
> one sample vial was broken in transport the lab said he was able to pick enuff of the oil up and transfer it to another vial


Doing work!! 

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## oldie59 (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks for update buck.


----------



## db2 (Oct 7, 2019)

Awesome,  thanks for the great service you guys provide the community.


----------



## K1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Look at that fricken stockpile buck...Damn


----------



## ironlion (Oct 13, 2019)

do you need gh samples ?


----------



## K1 (Oct 13, 2019)

ironlion said:


> do you need gh samples ?



Official testing samples cannot come from sponsors or reps...Although you can hit up buck1973 about getting your stuff tested.


----------



## K1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks like buck is getting the test results back so it should be much longer before Anasci starts posting them up...I'm going to lock this thread now because samples are no longer needed for this round and we'll create a new one with the next round.

Looking forward to seeing the results from this round...Quite a few samples went in!


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes, buck is just waiting for a handful more.
Once I receive the physical copies I will begin posting.

Genotec paid for his testing this round so I will be posting all of his first.


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 20, 2019)

Results are in.
I will begin resizing for posting today.
Will begin posting tomorrow.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 15, 2020)

buck1973 will most likely start a new thread soon regarding the next round of testing.
There you can discuss sources and samples.


----------

